# Heatsink sizes



## jlmcgrath (26/3/15)

Hey everyone,

Searching for a heatsink. I will be using 2 x 40a ssrs' for switching 10a on one and 15a on the other.

Does this heatsink look adequate? 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## jlmcgrath (26/3/15)

Decided it was big enouh after looking at the size of the heatsinks that you can mount a single ssr to.


----------

